# Which is a better trader - HGVC Flamingo (Vegas) or HGVC Tuscany (Orlando)?



## DG001 (Sep 2, 2006)

Hi,
I am trying to decide which HGVC to buy and I am trying to decide between HGVC Flamingo (Vegas) or HGVC Tuscany (Orlando), both 7000 pts (2BR Platinum). I can't seem to find any data in TUG (all the sales records are very old). Can you tell which one of these will trade better - in the short term, I am looking to trade to Hawaaii and some RCI resorts in Europe.
Thanks very much!
DG


----------



## derb (Sep 2, 2006)

Within HGVC little difference except a few months earlier confirmation of your home resort.

Both Orl and Las hgvc's are becoming overloaded .  However, Flamingo remains the prime location on the strip and based on that alone, I would guess Flamingo.  If however, you plan to visit either location on a regular basis, choose that location.   Orlando points should be less expensive.


----------



## dvc_john (Sep 2, 2006)

If you're thinking of the trading to the HGVC resorts in Hawaii, then all non-home resort points are equal at the 9 month mark.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 2, 2006)

As others have stated, within HGVC home home resort advantage.  All points have the same power at 9 months out.

Via RCI, I believe they should all the same trade power, as HGVC has a special trading arrangement with RCI.

No real advantage, pick based on # of points and MFs per point.

Sandy


----------



## gshipley (Sep 3, 2006)

DG001 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I am trying to decide which HGVC to buy and I am trying to decide between HGVC Flamingo (Vegas) or HGVC Tuscany (Orlando), both 7000 pts (2BR Platinum). I can't seem to find any data in TUG (all the sales records are very old). Can you tell which one of these will trade better - in the short term, I am looking to trade to Hawaaii and some RCI resorts in Europe.
> Thanks very much!
> DG



Hilton does not have ROFR at the Flamingo property.  This alone might be enough to sway you to buy resell there.

--
Grant


----------



## Seth Nock (Sep 4, 2006)

For trading purposes, it does not matter which property you own.  HGVC Tuscany will cost you a little more than the Sea World Property and the 3 in Vegas.  There is not much of a reason to spend the extra.  You may want to consider the other 3 properties as well, if you want your best value.


----------

